
Show HN: Covid-9 Growth Charts by Country and Region - jakemor
https://fitnessai.tryretool.com/embedded/public/464cee3a-6d56-4b68-b934-6af12c014a54
======
FreeHugs
Wow, this is super informative. How often is the data updated?

Is this the only site of this kind? If so, how can this only have 3 upvotes?

~~~
wasi0013
Similar:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22168451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22168451)

Also see: [https://coronavirus.app](https://coronavirus.app)

------
buboard
Nice but it s Covid-19

